# trouble removing a pin from gearbox shaft



## Bemac50 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi guys I have a 9" south bend model A lathe I accidentally ran my carriage into the tailstock and heard gears breaking. Fast forward to I got the gearbox off the machine and started taking it apart with the suggestions from the Yahoo group 
. I am having trouble with the pin that holds the tumbler shafts it looks to be either bigger on one end than the other or it is mushroomed over on one side. My resto guide says its a straight pin i have tried hitting it out both ways but doesn't seem to want to come out I am afraid to hit it too hard and break the cast iron casting of the housing. I should add that the only damage I have seen so far was the 80 tooth idler gear was missing three teeth. But there seems to be a point at which the left tumbler seems to bind up a bit leading me to think maybe the needle bearing on the tumbler gears got damaged? Until I manage to remove the pin tho I can't get to find out any tips on removing that pin?
Bill


----------



## Thoro (Sep 16, 2014)

I was reading your discussion over there. 

You can try to grind the ends of the pin off to make sure they are not mushroomed. . Also, putting some heat to the area around the pin may help. 

If all else fails, drill the center of the pin and try driving it out then.  

Others may have more suggestions. 

Make sure the pin isn't tapered. 

The guide I got for my heavy 10 was not exactly on the money for my particular lathe, especially when it came to the Gearbox, due to construction differences through the years that they made my gearbox.


----------



## Hutch (Sep 16, 2014)

I picked up a manual on renovating the 9 and 10K lathe. Most of those pins are tapered with the exception of a few. If it is, look for a small end in relation to the big end. Always drive the small end out towards the big end, obviously. You can always drill out the small end 1/2 way and drill the other half way through the other end. Take a pic and I'll try to get a pic of the page(s) pertaining to your struggle. My manual is at work. It's the only place I have time to read it. :rofl:


----------



## pjf134 (Sep 17, 2014)

I do think the pins are tapered on that shaft as I remember. It's been about 3 or 4 years since I have done one AND REMEMBER THAT THE TUMBLER ARMS ARE RIGHT AND LEFT, so don't mix them up or they will not work right. If a little heat is needed I use a ceramic electric heater and that worked for me. My gear box was stuck and nothing was moving and the pins were facing the wrong way to nock out and that little heater worked for me.
Paul


----------



## Hutch (Sep 17, 2014)

Hope this might help.

Hutch


----------



## Bemac50 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi guys thanks for all of the responses I finally did manage to remove the pin it was a straight pin but it was bent a bit might have happened when the crash happened not sure. Should I replace it with a hardened pin or would drill rod be ok?
thanks 
Bill M.


----------



## Halligan142 (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine had a bit of a bow to it too.  Slide the shaft in place and sight down the hole.  I bet that a small section of the shaft is visible in the slot and all the pin did was bend around it.


----------



## SE18 (Sep 17, 2014)

when I completely took my 9A apart for cleaning following all the steps in the book, below that someone posted, the only part I lost was that straight gearbox pin. I replaced it with a nail and it's been working well for the last several years.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 18, 2014)

I would replace it with a new taper pin, they are cheap too.


----------

